# Tree Felling



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys Im new guy,
My name ben and im 16 i live in australia and currently in year 10.
My uncles do logging and that and i want to aswell. But i want to do like tree felling like in the bush (logging i think) the problem is i dont no how i can get into it. I dont no how old you have to be to able to logging or if i have to do some sort of course or programe or somthing. Can any one please help me.

Thanks Ben.


----------



## stihlatit (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to As Mechanic -man. Enjoy.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome Mechanic-man ..

Make sure you have your PPE on for the first 200 posts 

It get's rough out here but sit back and enjoy..


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## clearance (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Mech-Man welcome, "its one of the last V-8 Interceptors"- a little before your time, awesome movie, know what one?


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 16, 2006)

does it have Mad Max in the title??


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

last V-8 intercepter aye? like i havnt seen Mad Max enough times.
it was a 1973 XB GT Ford with a concord front.


----------



## clearance (Mar 16, 2006)

Right on I love the Mad Max shows, the one where the little kid has the boomerang and it cuts off the guys fingers and sticks into that other guys head, MM 2. That car is cool, Mel was very cool back then. I like the towtruck guy, he is hilarious, and that Christian cop-"I don't have to work with a blasphemer!"


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

"Im the night rider baby, YeeeeHaaa!" Yeh classic movies love em all. man those were some fine cars. "That chain is HI-Tensiel steel, it will take you about 10 minutes to hack thru it with with saw. now you could hack thru your ankle in about 5 minutes." drives off.............BOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## clearance (Mar 16, 2006)

Ben, I don't know the scene down there but a little while back a young guy asked here if he could get a job running saw in the bush, we pretty much told him no one gets a job falling first. You will be choking logs, greasing stuff, pulling line, etc. after a while you may get to buck on a landing, takes a while before you get to fall. Whatever you do, work hard, never whine, try your best, lookout for your self, trust your instincts. Young guys that can work hard are a dying breed, here anyways, good luck to you.


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

ok thanks mate. You from america? yeh thats what i thort. i have some experiance with chainsaws n that. so i will like have to work my way up?


----------



## clearance (Mar 16, 2006)

mechanic-man said:


> ok thanks mate. You from america? yeh thats what i thort. i have some experiance with chainsaws n that. so i will like have to work my way up?


Ben, I live in British Columbia, Canada, part of North America, like the United States of America, and Mexico. Thats right, you start at the bottom and work your way up, the advice I gave to the young man before you was to get a job cutting down little trees under big powerlines, good place to get comfortable with a saw.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 16, 2006)

mechanic-man said:


> ok thanks mate. You from america? yeh thats what i thort. i have some experiance with chainsaws n that. so i will like have to work my way up?



Yep you will but you do have a leg up. Talk to your uncles, they may get you started and guide your education. Even there be prepared to put in a lot of hours on grunt work before the sawing part starts. Keep one thing in mind no matter what you are doing. SAFETY. Logging is a dangerous operation be it bucking on a deck, falling, running choker or just cleaning slash. 

Harry K


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeh safety will always come first. yeh i've been redaing some information on like cutting methods n that. its handy stuff. so like practise with small tree's?

Thanks again fellas ben.


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh i nearly forgot. Would any of you guys be able to recomend a starting off chainsaw?


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 17, 2006)

You'll need to do a recognised course (eg, "Trim and Crosscut Felled Trees" at TAFE) before any serious employer should let you pick up a saw. Even then, you won't be felling a thing. Just cutting stuff that's already on the ground.

There aren't may full time faller jobs around. Full time fallers work in major timber areas (eg, Tassie) and get crap pay anyway. You have to spend years in lower level jobs before you get a shot at being a faller. If you have contacts in the timber industry, use those contacts!

There are some jobs that drop trees occasionally. Tree care businesses, farm hands, etc. Again, you probably have to work crap jobs before they let you drop trees.

Where are you located?


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 17, 2006)

OK thnakyou. Well my uncle works for a mill in bairnsdale. and i think the other one is a feller in heilsville. ok do you know how long the course will take?
I live in melbourne australia in the eastern suburbs.

Ben.


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the course goes for two days. They assume you know nothing, and you certainly don't end up being an expert. The course I was thinking of is called "Trim and Cross cut felled trees (non commercial/non production)"

The non commercial bit just means that they teach you how to be safe, but don't teach you anything about the value of wood. They'll teach you how to cut a log, but not where to cut a log for maximum financial return.

This is the first in a series of accredited courses aimed at fallers.


There also seem to be some shorter 4 hour courses run by TAFE in Victoria. Search on the www.tafe.vic.gov.au webside for "chainsaw", "Trim and Cross Cut", and "Fall Trees Manually". Ring the tafe people up and find out what you need for what job in Victoria.


----------



## Sprig (Mar 22, 2006)

mechanic-man said:


> last V-8 intercepter aye? like i havnt seen Mad Max enough times.
> it was a 1973 XB GT Ford with a concord front.



That's the one!!!! Thankyou young feller, its has been driving me nuts for years! (I even stooped so low as to off-topic in the trivia section lol) and cheers mate! *hands over a cola*
Hope the cyclone was not your area, what a mess. Have a good bud in Canberra, he only has to deal with the land burning occasionally. Impressed with you Aussies quick response and fortitude in disasters, cheers!
Wanna learn trees? Get educated, finish school, take some arborist courses, learn saws, start small and smart and grow with it, best o' luck to ya.


----------



## mechanic-man (Mar 22, 2006)

No worries mate. its a great car. 1973 XB GT Ford with a concord front, WEIAND SUPERCHARGER and Blower, engine was a 351 Chev. Awesome car!!





Well lucy im living in Victoria not Queensland but yeh it was a big mess n now that its pissing down with rain up there dosent help.
Thanks mate 

Ben.


----------

